# London is a cesspit



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

The London crime wave continues to expand;

90 year old woman brutally beaten in her own bed
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5820099/Brent-pensioner-fighting-life-intruder-breaks-home-repeatedly-beats-her.html

Moped thieves threaten driver with hammer and cut him with a zombie knife
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5818031/moped-thugs-threaten-driver-hammer-knife-jumping-bonnet-robbery.html

86% of robberies and 78% per cent of break-ins went unsolved last year while Theresa May's top priority is to demand that Facebook and Twitter automatically remove "vile abuse" aimed at women.
For you Londoners, at what point does vigilantism become necessary?


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Considering that now is called Londonistan I'm not impressed

We should use law enforcement for more important things, like arresting a random dude who refers to a Tranny with the wrong pronoun............


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

unfortunately the backlash from the lGBTXYZ community is stronger than the general public's to the constant violence.

f**k Mobb Deep, f**k Biggie
f**k Bad Boy as a staff, record label and as a mother****ing crew
And if you want to be down with Bad Boy, then f**k you too
Chino XL, f**k you too
All you mother****ers, f**k you too (take money, take money)
All of y'all mother f**kers, f**k you, die slow, mother****er
My .44 make sure all y'all kids don't grow


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Hmm well a team of forensic experts spent a month digging through my computer to look for evidence of "hurtful comments on facebook". At least they have their priorities straight.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Tomahawk said:


> Hmm well a team of forensic experts spent a month digging through my computer to look for evidence of "hurtful comments on facebook". At least they have their priorities straight.


 UK prisons in 2020:

-"what are you here for?"

"I called a guy 'obese' on facebook"


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

In on weekly "I hate London" post


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

sjacks said:


> The London crime wave continues to expand;
> 
> 90 year old woman brutally beaten in her own bed
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5820099/Brent-pensioner-fighting-life-intruder-breaks-home-repeatedly-beats-her.html
> ...


 That's why I left to live is the countryside that still resembles England and not a refugee camp...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Multiculturalism at it's finest. It's obviously working so let more in :thumb


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I was actually talking to someone about this recently, a young teen near my flat was stabbed to death in the early evening and the case still hasn't been solved.

It's crazy how so many of these things happen and don't get solved, it seems all too easy


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

its the same in Greece .

20 years ago in Athens no one even bothered to lock their doors

now the center is a huge cesspool

no one seems to be willing to do anything about it

its not that complicated really , just change immigration laws .that does not mean no immigration , simply controlling who's coming in

x


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> I was actually talking to someone about this recently, a young teen near my flat was stabbed to death in the early evening and the case still hasn't been solved.
> 
> It's crazy how so many of these things happen and don't get solved, it seems all too easy


 It's only gonna get worse pal, but yet again the government are blind to that fact because the influx of cheap labour means corporations have an abundance of desperate people to exploit creating greater profits,

obviously the more people the more demand for housing, resulting in house prices which are bought by borrowing money stay high giving the banks who lend the money more profit... and so on blah blah!

The population of London increased 2mil in two years.. but finally the HS2, Heathrow, Crossrail and Thames Tideway are helping improve the infrastructure because it's bursting at the seams!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> I was actually talking to someone about this recently, a young teen near my flat was stabbed to death in the early evening and the case still hasn't been solved.
> 
> It's crazy how so many of these things happen and don't get solved, it seems all too easy


 Police are fu**ing incompetent and its generally hard to solve a murder. If it's obvious (ie someone made death threats before) they arrest the guy but otherwise they dont bother. Its far easier to pursue 19-year-olds that get caught with coke or people who post things on facebook.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Tomahawk said:


> Police are fu**ing incompetent and its generally hard to solve a murder. If it's obvious (ie someone made death threats before) they arrest the guy but otherwise they dont bother. Its far easier to pursue 19-year-olds that get caught with coke or people who post things on facebook.


 Thing is when the suspects are put away their out as soon as you say poop unless it's a high profile case..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Uk prisons in 2020

-"How long you serving?"

"5 years"

-"feckinhell, what did you do? Manslaughter?. Robbery?. GBH?"

"No, painted this black"


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

But this is all part and parcel of living in a big city, so mayor khan says. Londoners just need to put up with it and embrace diversity. I'd do a trump and build a huge wall around london for one, it is not an english city anymore. The migrants have been allowed to replicate their own home nations on our streets. The only other alternative is to go in there and rip up the human rights act,while guardian readers have heart attacks and they witness what a real right wing government looks like.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Hmm well a team of forensic experts spent a month digging through my computer to look for evidence of "hurtful comments on facebook". At least they have their priorities straight.


 I don't give a f**k what they think of what I type on the internet,if the stasi rip me out of my home I shall plead insanity ,have enough evidence! you ought to do that as if they take you to court just put some underpants on your head ,stick some pencils up your nose and tell them winston churchill is talking to you.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All this last week

It is a fu**ing shithole now


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Lived there for near 15 years and while I had great times there I'm glad I left. I still have a flat there . London is a massive s**t hole. Will never go back. People are cu**s and immigration has destroyed the place. I have seen the change.

" Up and coming areas" my ass.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Nuke it already ffs


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> All this last week
> 
> It is a fu**ing shithole now


 Aren't you an immigrant @Frandeman? :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Varg said:


> Aren't you an immigrant @Frandeman? :lol:


 Yeah , but he keeps the british population happy :thumb

x


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , but he keeps the british population happy :thumb
> 
> x


 Only half of the population.

Comes over here, f**ks our women


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Varg said:


> Aren't you an immigrant @Frandeman? :lol:


 Been nearly 20 years in UK

Longer than I have planned mate

Looking for a nice place around the Mediterranean where I'll have lobster for breakfast, sea bass for lunch

And pussy for dinner


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Been nearly 20 years in UK
> 
> Longer than I have planned mate
> 
> ...


 Where I spent summer last year, all the locals are fishermen.

I would eat fresh fish / lobster and giant shrimps every day

that's the life :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Where I spent summer last year, all the locals are fishermen.
> 
> I would eat fresh fish / lobster and giant shrimps every day
> 
> ...


 Where it's that picture??

I'll be 4 August Athens

Show me around and I will cook for you ?

That's where I grow up


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

sjacks said:


> The London crime wave continues to expand;
> 
> 90 year old woman brutally beaten in her own bed
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5820099/Brent-pensioner-fighting-life-intruder-breaks-home-repeatedly-beats-her.html
> ...


 Lived there all my life but away moved this year, it's too far gone now.

You can't move without being caught on CCTV, but that's no use when kids are wearing balaclavas on stolen mopeds. The police are too scared to chase them through fear of injuring the criminals.

"Under current rules, any motorist - including police officers - who fails to drive in a "competent and careful" manner can be prosecuted for careless or dangerous driving."

This includes the police being charged if the criminals get injured or die. Who wants to get life in prison for carrying out their job, hence why the cops don't pursue and the cVnts never get caught.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Where it's that picture??
> 
> I'll be 4 August Athens
> 
> ...


 Oh , that's beautiful.

Maybe you should go back eventually

ok , I'll take you to lunch to this place


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Oh , that's beautiful.
> 
> Maybe you should go back eventually
> 
> ...


 Looking forward to it :thumb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Varg said:


> Only half of the population.
> 
> Comes over here, f**ks our women


 And some of your men I think 

x


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

InAndOut said:


> You can't move without being caught on CCTV, but that's no use when kids are wearing balaclavas on stolen mopeds. The police are too scared to chase them through fear of injuring the criminals.


 I think a new rule is coming out now. Used to be they didn't chase if they had no helmet but now changing so they can as they chose to take the risk.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Been nearly 20 years in UK
> 
> Longer than I have planned mate
> 
> ...


 Don't worry mate, you're going to visit Anna this summer :thumb


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

@Frandeman I come from south of sardinia, if you marry me ill bring you there and cook for you


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

InAndOut said:


> Lived there all my life but away moved this year, it's too far gone now.
> 
> You can't move without being caught on CCTV, but that's no use when kids are wearing balaclavas on stolen mopeds. The police are too scared to chase them through fear of injuring the criminals.
> 
> ...


 This is absurd. How is the police going to catch criminals and protect people if we have shitty laws like that? The idea of cops not carrying guns is already mind blowing to me.. Beautiful country with beautiful history and culture ruined by a shitty pussy government


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EdinDeadlift said:


> @Frandeman I come from south of sardinia, if you marry me ill bring you there and cook for you
> 
> View attachment 156887
> 
> ...


 Im good for just at proper f**k

No a relationship kind of guy

But thanks anyway


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I think a new rule is coming out now. Used to be they didn't chase is they had no helmet but now changing so they can as they chose to take the risk.


 Yeah I think it was changing last month, I doubt the laws will change enough to give police confidence to pursue without extreme caution.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

EdinDeadlift said:


> This is absurd. How is the police going to catch criminals and protect people if we have shitty laws like that? The idea of cops not carrying guns is already mind blowing to me.. Beautiful country with beautiful history and culture ruined by a shitty pussy government


 That's why they do it mate - because they can. They're raiding jeweller's in broad daylight on some of the most expensive streets in the world, and I've only ever seen one gang get caught for it.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> I think a new rule is coming out now. Used to be they didn't chase if they had no helmet but now changing so they can as they chose to take the risk.


 if I was a police officer I would have zero confidence that my bosses would back me up if I went above and beyond to take these scum off the streets . Look how the government is refusing to give amnesy to 60 year old + men who were soldiers in northern ireland,when they have done for IRA terrorists. And we have a tory government now, meant to be the party of law and order, what a joke that is.

I got in the army once,some years ago , despite being a total mentalist {maybe thats why they took me to be honest!!} . They offered me a job in the intelligence corps. My mum offered me a new car if I turned them down and went to university instead ,she was shocked they took me. Iam glad I took the car now.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe we can only hope superheros will come alive and we'll be saved from all the scum .

By the way , anyone watched Deadpool 2?

x


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Maybe we can only hope superheros will come alive and we'll be saved from all the scum .
> 
> By the way , anyone watched Deadpool 2?
> 
> x


 When you say superhero you mean him?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

anna1 said:


> By the way , anyone watched Deadpool 2?
> 
> x


 Yes, felt a bit silly at times but was still pretty funny.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Maybe we can only hope superheros will come alive and we'll be saved from all the scum .
> 
> By the way , anyone watched my new video on xnxx?
> 
> x


 not yet


----------



## Essex666 (May 24, 2017)

I live on the boarder of London/Essex, it has gone to Shi7 over the past 10 years... and only going to get worse I think.

I am seeing a girl in Clacton and I absolutely love it in comparison to where I live, can actually go for a walk in public and just enjoy air and looking around... where I live, everyone seems to have a chip on their shoulder. Same goes for Colchester, beautiful place with decent people.

It seems as though 40+ miles north the communities are so different it's alien.

Only issue is with London is that's where the better money and careers are within the UK.

It is a compromise, I dont think I would be able to move out of London unless I found an amazing opportunity outside of it... thin chance.

But I am certainly with OP here... cant stand the fking place, and I have lived there my whole life.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Londons biggest problem, if the distribution of wealth, in most other area of the UK if you go to wealthy town the majority of people living there are certain type, if you go to the rougher town where there are a large proportion are lower end wage earners they are a certain type. London you go from the very wealthy to the very poor living within a few feet of one another.

The poor areas a have become almost lawless as the communities refuse to help themselves through either stupidity or fear and the police are to scared to enter there as they are powerless. Every action the police take is no longer backed. How much press and public outrage, the people are taking to the streets every time there is a police shooting a supposed innocent in london get, yet there are 60 moped muggings a day, god knows how many stabbings shootings etc., and the same people are turning a blind eye to it.

The police wont chase muggers on the bikes despite the change in laws as if they cause death of anyone including the offender they will prosecuted under common law as would a member of the public for murder or manslaughter. So on top of putting their life on the line for the law, against these thugs if they hurt someone they are held accountable.

THe ripple effect is happening I live in Kent and its spilling out, my teenage son attends a grammar school he said there was a fight between gangs in the local town, Kids and youths from london were coming down for these fights and distribution of drugs and wealth, knives etc are common place. the local kids are forming gangs to supposedly protect themselves but thats how it starts.

in addition in bluewater several teenagers have been robbed of their clothes and trainers phones etc at knifepoint. its just breeds and breeds. we as society need to change our attitude commit to payment of higher taxation and properly fund the police and its time to arm them and to back them to the hilt. At present we are heading to lawless briton.

oh yeah but the police have time to crackdown on AAS importation !!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> Londons biggest problem, if the distribution of wealth, in most other area of the UK if you go to wealthy town the majority of people living there are certain type, if you go to the rougher town where there are a large proportion are lower end wage earners they are a certain type. London you go from the very wealthy to the very poor living within a few feet of one another.
> 
> The poor areas a have become almost lawless as the communities refuse to help themselves through either stupidity or fear and the police are to scared to enter there as they are powerless. Every action the police take is no longer backed. How much press and public outrage, the people are taking to the streets every time there is a police shooting a supposed innocent in london get, yet there are 60 moped muggings a day, god knows how many stabbings shootings etc., and the same people are turning a blind eye to it.
> 
> ...


 It's not a case of paying more taxes. Throwing money at an incompetent police force won't help. They need to stop being so soft and start arresting people, even if that means more violence. And handing out serious prison sentences. 10 years for any type of robbery, minimum, life for acid attacks, 15 years for stabbing minimum. Scare criminals into stopping.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> not yet


 All the frickn' time :thumb


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> It's not a case of paying more taxes. Throwing money at an incompetent police force won't help. They need to stop being so soft and start arresting people, even if that means more violence. And handing out serious prison sentences. 10 years for any type of robbery, minimum, life for acid attacks, 15 years for stabbing minimum. Scare criminals into stopping.


 its easy to say soft and incompetent police. Police offers are not backed by legislation nor the public. I agree they need to stop being soft and arrest people, i would add it is not police officers that determine who gets prosecuted by the CPS but thats another argument. The laws on gang related crime and these types of moped muggings need to be tightened the sentences much tougher and the evidence required for a conviction much lower. we we extend the guilty by association laws then many of society who turn a blind eye may start to assist if they are going to go down with these gangs. I am not pro police, but as a lawyer ( i do not practice criminal law I would add) and worked in firms with large criminal practices and also who acted for police officers, most police offices would like to take a tougher approach but its gone soft. the criminal only need lodge a complaint of abuse or whatever against an officer and the office is often suspended under investigation, if you job hung in the balance everytime you went up against these low lives and then when you did arrest them the CPS didnt prosecute or a judge gives them a few months inside or a tag the entire system has gone soft not only the front line policing.

prison is too soft, both youth and adult.

I am no expert but something needs to change the. I agree the system is soft give the police powers, give automatic fixed sentencing for these type of crimes. time for a revolution and it will be televised. .


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

They're holding up traffic in the middle of the day while they pinch cameras now in London. What a joke of a city.


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Wales is the place to be. I love it. 2 minute walk across the road to endless miles of mountain and woods, 10 minute drive to a decent town centre and half hour from Cardiff. Walking up the cycle track you could stop and have a conversation with every person you pass. London sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Import tons of the third world, turn into the third world, shock


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

In my town ,we are all suffering from the london problems spilling out. Either london councils sending their potless tenants with all sorts of social problems to live, or drug/robbery gangs coming down here to cause havoc and then getting back on a train. The police are doing nothing, there was a young lad killed just a few weeks back... stabbed to death. Yet the police completely mobbed the area when a group of white middled aged men on motorbikes came down for bank holiday and the police told them they are not welcome here. People round here see the police as a joke.

What they should do, is give these scumbags from london a proper welcome in the police cells, and put them back on a train in the early morning and tell them if they come back next time it will be even worse for them. Thats what they do in certain places in the united states when people cross state lines to cause havoc. They make sure their time in the town is very unpleasant.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Nuke it ffs....zero shites given


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

*Sigh* There are so many mongs in this thread (unsurprisingly). The majority of these attacks have been carried out by British people - people who were born here regardless of their creed and colour. I'm not saying that we don't have any foreign criminals, but most of these street attacks are carried out by poor British London Dwellers.

London is not bad at all - I work in the city and it's reletatively safe. I remember that mong clubber lang going on about how much of a s**t hole London is when he's probably never been yet the cheeky cnut resides in Manchester, where I have been to plenty of times and I'd say parts of it are shittier. Moss side? Complete dump.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> *Sigh* There are so many mongs in this thread (unsurprisingly). The majority of these attacks have been carried out by British people - people who were born here regardless of their creed and colour. I'm not saying that we don't have any foreign criminals, but most of these street attacks are carried out by poor British London Dwellers.
> 
> London is not bad at all - I work in the city and it's reletatively safe. I remember that mong clubber lang going on about how much of a s**t hole London is when he's probably never been yet the cheeky cnut resides in Manchester, where I have been to plenty of times and I'd say parts of it are shittier. Moss side? Complete dump.


 Do you mean British Caribbean?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

no-one said:


> *Sigh* There are so many mongs in this thread (unsurprisingly). The majority of these attacks have been carried out by British people - people who were born here regardless of their creed and colour. I'm not saying that we don't have any foreign criminals, but most of these street attacks are carried out by poor British London Dwellers.
> 
> London is not bad at all - I work in the city and it's reletatively safe. I remember that mong clubber lang going on about how much of a s**t hole London is when he's probably never been yet the cheeky cnut resides in Manchester, where I have been to plenty of times and I'd say parts of it are shittier. Moss side? Complete dump.


 I always thought @Clubber Lang was from a different area and that he often works away or did do down London way.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Do you mean British Caribbean?


 Their origins are irrevelant. They were born here you thick fcuks. It's got nothing to do with current immigrants seeking residence here.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

no-one said:


> Their origins are irrevelant. They were born here you thick fcuks. It's got nothing to do with current immigrants seeking residence here.


 You are right about race not being the issue.. Culture is.. And most European leftist leaning countries think its totally fine for immigrants to not assimilate and live in their own communities with their laws, rules, traditions etc

And tbh is not just arabic-muslims.. It's poles, Italians, Spaniards, Africans and so on. But still.. You can't deny there's no issue with non European communities living in the UK.

The difference is that a non assimilated Italian will speak shitty English and complain about the rain and how difficult it is to find good lasagna, an Arab Muslim will rape your daughters and form criminal gangs..


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

EdinDeadlift said:


> You are right about race not being the issue.. Culture is.. And most European leftist leaning countries think its totally fine for immigrants to not assimilate and live in their own communities with their laws, rules, traditions etc
> 
> And tbh is not just arabic-muslims.. It's poles, Italians, Spaniards, Africans and so on. But still.. You can't deny there's no issue with non European communities living in the UK.
> 
> The difference is that a non assimilated Italian will speak shitty English and complain about the rain and how difficult it is to find good lasagna, an Arab Muslim will rape your daughters and form criminal gangs..


 damn those pesky arabs stabbing and robbing people in London.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

EdinDeadlift said:


> You are right about race not being the issue.. Culture is.. And most European leftist leaning countries think its totally fine for immigrants to not assimilate and live in their own communities with their laws, rules, traditions etc
> 
> And tbh is not just arabic-muslims.. It's poles, Italians, Spaniards, Africans and so on. But still.. You can't deny there's no issue with non European communities living in the UK.
> 
> The difference is that a non assimilated Italian will speak shitty English and complain about the rain and how difficult it is to find good lasagna, an Arab Muslim will rape your daughters and form criminal gangs..


 This is terrible logic and something which I can't be arsed to go into complete detail with right now but I will try and level with you.....

First of all, where do you live? I don't know of any Arabic gangs doing this. Most of the social troubles I see where I live is from scummy white social housing parasites. The type who cannot be bothered to work and try to milk every type of benefit they possibly can. Why does that never get mentioned? This sort of thing angers me most.

I would suggest that you stop reading The Sun newspaper as it's written in a way to wind up the working classes with s**t like this. Yes we have an issue in this country with an immigration influx, but these latest street attacks with youths on mopeds are not being carried out by immigrants.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> Their origins are irrevelant. They were born here you thick fcuks. It's got nothing to do with current immigrants seeking residence here.


 But they don't call themselves English... they call themselves British Caribbean... get me blud!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> This is terrible logic and something which I can't be arsed to go into complete detail with right now but I will try and level with you.....
> 
> First of all, where do you live? I don't know of any Arabic gangs doing this. Most of the social troubles I see where I live is from scummy white social housing parasites. The type who cannot be bothered to work and try to milk every type of benefit they possibly can. Why does that never get mentioned? This sort of thing angers me most.
> 
> I would suggest that you stop reading The Sun newspaper as it's written in a way to wind up the working classes with s**t like this. Yes we have an issue in this country with an immigration influx, but these latest street attacks with youths on mopeds are not being carried out by immigrants.


 What part of London do you live in exactly?? Chelsea? Belgravia? Little Venice? Maida Vale? Lol guarenteed it's not Stonebridge or Seven Sisters... hmmm maybe it broadwater farm perhaps?


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DaPump said:


> But they don't call themselves English... they call themselves British Caribbean... get me blud!


 Yeah that's called identity.

I really hate to bring these sorts of things up, but do you know your history? Why do you think we have such diverse multiculturalism here in 'Great Britain'?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

no-one said:


> *Their origins are irrevelant. *They were born here you thick fcuks. It's got nothing to do with current immigrants seeking residence here.


 That's lucky, because it's black and brown people committing the vast majority of violent crime. Glad it doesn't matter though. Marvellous.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> Yeah that's called identity.
> 
> I really hate to bring these sorts of things up, but do you know your history? Why do you think we have such diverse multiculturalism here in 'Great Britain'?


 I worked with a guy from Sheffield his mum n dad came over from Grenada... he was born and bred here I said to him you're English mate he said back in his Yorkshire accent no! I'm British Caribbean...

Then he would speak in a plastic Jamaican accent with other descendants of the West Indies...??


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> That's lucky, because it's black and brown people committing the vast majority of violent crime. Glad it doesn't matter though. Marvellous.


 Where do you get this factual evidence from? Links? Don't bother supplying a link to a dirty tabloid as I will shoot you down.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

no-one said:


> Where do you get this factual evidence from? Links? Don't bother supplying a link to a dirty tabloid as I will shoot you down.


 http://news.met.police.uk/images/tag/wanted


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DaPump said:


> I worked with a guy from Sheffield his mum n dad came over from Grenada... he was born and bred here I said to him you're English mate he said back in his Yorkshire accent no! I'm British Caribbean...
> 
> Then he would speak in a plastic Jamaican accent with other descendants of the West Indies...??


 You worked with one guy you dense cnut.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> http://news.met.police.uk/images/tag/wanted


 fu**ing hell, where do you live as well? Probably some little village in the South West. Don't worry lad, you're safe walking around no black person will hurt you.

Christ give me strength. I think I'll log out before I smash something up. Some of you people are so thick it's frustrating.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> You worked with one guy you dense cnut.


 You're laughable pal... no concept of the real world.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> You worked with one guy you dense cnut.


 Lived in many different parts of London over the past 40 years... don't tell me what I know.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

no-one said:


> fu**ing hell, where do you live as well? Probably some little village in the South West. Don't worry lad, you're safe walking around no black person will hurt you.
> 
> Christ give me strength. I think I'll log out before I smash something up. Some of you people are so thick it's frustrating.


 OK, you win. Mass immigration made London much safer and all the people getting robbed and murdered are just some made up story by the Daily Mail. As long as I don't have to go to London I don't give a sh1t what happens there.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

DaPump said:


> You're laughable pal... no concept of the real world.


 No, you have no concept of the real world. You're encapsulated in your own little bubble.

You worked with one bloke who was passionate about his origins and then you try to pigeon hole him and other people.

You are one thick bastard.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

no-one said:


> This is terrible logic and something which I can't be arsed to go into complete detail with right now but I will try and level with you.....
> 
> First of all, where do you live? I don't know of any Arabic gangs doing this. Most of the social troubles I see where I live is from scummy white social housing parasites. The type who cannot be bothered to work and try to milk every type of benefit they possibly can. Why does that never get mentioned? This sort of thing angers me most.
> 
> I would suggest that you stop reading The Sun newspaper as it's written in a way to wind up the working classes with s**t like this. Yes we have an issue in this country with an immigration influx, but these latest street attacks with youths on mopeds are not being carried out by immigrants.


 I'm an italian immigrant who lived in Germany, Ireland and currently live in Scotland and no I don't read the Sun, I read books, don't even start talking about politics with me cause you are going down.

Also, it's pretty obvious that white junkies on social benefits do commit crimes, but it's equally obvious that England has a clear problem with Muslim gangs, just like Germany and Scandinavia.


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> OK, you win. Mass immigration made London much safer and all the people getting robbed and murdered are just some made up story by the Daily Mail. As long as I don't have to go to London I don't give a sh1t what happens there.


 Yeah exactly, you have no clue and the fact that you have mentioned 'Daily Mail' confirms that for me.

Carry on living the dream in your secluded little village. The sort of place where only white people are permitted. You can freely go out and leave your doors unlocked because there are no black or brown people around to rob you. That sort of thing chuck yeah?

You complete pr**k.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

no-one said:


> No, you have no concept of the real world. You're encapsulated in your own little bubble.
> 
> You worked with one bloke who was passionate about his origins and then you try to pigeon hole him and other people.
> 
> You are one thick bastard.


 That was just one of many...

Stratford Mandem,

Hackney Boys,

Tottenham Mandem,

Lova money crew,

30,000 Somali in the borough of Lambeth alone with major problems with murders!

I can go on all night because I have real life experiences as I lived in London for 40 years.... born in Whitechapel!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

no-one said:


> Yeah exactly, you have no clue and the fact that you have mentioned 'Daily Mail' confirms that for me.
> 
> Carry on living the dream in your secluded little village. The sort of place where only white people are permitted. You can freely go out and leave your doors unlocked because there are no black or brown people around to rob you. That sort of thing chuck yeah?
> 
> You complete pr**k.


 I am no match for your wit. Well done sir. You win this debate hands down. Calling me a pr*ck was the final nail in the coffin. I just can't compete with skills like that.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

no-one said:


> Yeah that's called identity.
> 
> I really hate to bring these sorts of things up, but do you know your history? Why do you think we have such diverse multiculturalism here in 'Great Britain'?


 LOL touching the topic of identity politics?

Found a white Knight.

are you one of those that think Tommy Robinson is more dangerous than isis?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I blame the Spanish :rolleye11:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

EdinDeadlift said:


> I'm an italian immigrant who lived in Germany, Ireland and currently live in Scotland and no I don't read the Sun, I read books, don't even start talking about politics with me cause you are going down.
> 
> Also, it's pretty obvious that white junkies on social benefits do commit crimes, but it's equally obvious that England has a clear problem with Muslim gangs, just like Germany and Scandinavia.


 Cagliari?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@no-one

Lol


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

DaPump said:


> Cagliari?


 Yep


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Yep


 Wicked!! Been going for years bud... I take it you're not stabbing anyone here lol but Cagliari has a big problem with immigration also which is destroying the traditional ****tura sardo!


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

DaPump said:


> Wicked!! Been going for years bud... I take it you're not stabbing anyone here lol but Cagliari has a big problem with immigration also which is destroying the traditional ****tura sardo!


 ****tura? Hahaha

Yes cagliari is definitely full of refugees and crimes are up considerably.

Beautiful island with beautiful culture, but I'm more comfortable in cold wet weather lol


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

EdinDeadlift said:


> ****tura? Hahaha
> 
> Yes cagliari is definitely full of refugees and crimes are up considerably.
> 
> Beautiful island with beautiful culture, but I'm more comfortable in cold wet weather lol


 Cultura... :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I blame the Spanish :rolleye11:


 Apparently some Spanish chef has been terrorising London, smacking men's arses with the brutal force of a madman. Someone we know maybe?


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow, the hardest thing to open is a closed mind, and @no-one is the worst case example of this I've seen in a long time.

When you refuse to blindly follow his beliefs he resorts the threats and insults.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

no-one said:


> *Sigh* There are so many mongs in this thread (unsurprisingly). The majority of these attacks have been carried out by British people - people who were born here regardless of their creed and colour. I'm not saying that we don't have any foreign criminals, but most of these street attacks are carried out by poor British London Dwellers.
> 
> London is not bad at all - I work in the city and it's reletatively safe. I remember that mong clubber lang going on about how much of a s**t hole London is when he's probably never been yet the cheeky cnut resides in Manchester, where I have been to plenty of times and I'd say parts of it are shittier. Moss side? Complete dump.


 London has been invaded by the 3rd world due to the treasonous open door policies of successive British governments.

You say race isn't the problem, I agree. The problem is multiculturalism: we are telling people who come from disparate cultures, some of whom are diametrically opposed to everything our nation stands for in terms of human rights, sexual equality and freedom of expression. We are telling them that they can continue to follow their own culture and not adhere to ours. This inevitably has led to the creation of urban ghettos, segregated along cultural and religious lines. These isolated communities breed resentment for the majority and undoubtedly we are seeing the result in the form of high crime rates. The situation is escalating out of control.

If we are to survive as a nation we must end the idea of multiculturalism: either you speak our language, respect our laws, contribute to society and immerse yourself as deeply as possible in our culture, or you bugger off back to where you came from and if you refuse to leave you get a free helicopter ride, Pinochet style.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

no-one said:


> Where do you get this factual evidence from? Links? Don't bother supplying a link to a dirty tabloid as I will shoot you down.


 Stop shooting your mouth off silly bolloxs.

https://www.ethnicity-facts-figures.service.gov.uk/crime-justice-and-the-law/policing/number-of-arrests/latest


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

EpicSquats said:


> I am no match for your wit. Well done sir. You win this debate hands down. Calling me a pr*ck was the final nail in the coffin. I just can't compete with skills like that.


 You know when someone accepts defeat when they resort to calling names!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Stop shooting your mouth off silly bolloxs.
> 
> https://www.ethnicity-facts-figures.service.gov.uk/crime-justice-and-the-law/policing/number-of-arrests/latest
> 
> ...


 That's racist! :lol:


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

InAndOut said:


> Stop shooting your mouth off silly bolloxs.
> 
> https://www.ethnicity-facts-figures.service.gov.uk/crime-justice-and-the-law/policing/number-of-arrests/latest
> 
> ...


 Dude, lefty social justice warriors do not care about facts, he will probably say that the reason why blacks and Arabs commit crimes is because of institutionalised racism


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Dude, lefty social justice warriors do not care about facts, he will probably say that the reason why blacks and Arabs commit crimes is because of institutionalised racism


 No, he'll probably resort to name calling and get his knickers in a twist like he usually does.


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

sjacks said:


> London has been invaded by the 3rd world due to the treasonous open door policies of successive British governments.
> 
> You say race isn't the problem, I agree. The problem is multiculturalism: we are telling people who come from disparate cultures, some of whom are diametrically opposed to everything our nation stands for in terms of human rights, sexual equality and freedom of expression. We are telling them that they can continue to follow their own culture and not adhere to ours. This inevitably has led to the creation of urban ghettos, segregated along cultural and religious lines. These isolated communities breed resentment for the majority and undoubtedly we are seeing the result in the form of high crime rates. The situation is escalating out of control.
> 
> If we are to survive as a nation we must end the idea of multiculturalism: either you speak our language, respect our laws, contribute to society and immerse yourself as deeply as possible in our culture, or you bugger off back to where you came from and if you refuse to leave you get a free helicopter ride, Pinochet style.


 This is spot on.they run away from there [email protected] hole country to ours then turn where ever they settle into the [email protected] hole they run away from.and we allow it.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> Stop shooting your mouth off silly bolloxs.
> 
> https://www.ethnicity-facts-figures.service.gov.uk/crime-justice-and-the-law/policing/number-of-arrests/latest
> 
> ...


 Feck you with your facts, I'm a loony libtard SJW and white knight and i hate people like you with evidence...racist git.

Funny how the dumb cnut completely disappeared from the topic when presented with facts, imo he should be banned from the forum for spouting nonsense.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

jjtreml said:


> Feck you with your facts, I'm a loony libtard SJW and white knight and i hate people like you with evidence...racist git lol.


 




He reminded me of this somehow lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I always thought @Clubber Lang was from a different area and that he often works away or did do down London way.


 (shouting in the distance......"London is a s**t hole!")

:lol:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Best thing I ever did....

GOT THE f**k OUT OF LONDON.

That is all...


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

jjtreml said:


> Feck you with your facts, I'm a loony libtard SJW and white knight and i hate people like you with evidence...racist git.
> 
> Funny how the dumb cnut completely disappeared from the topic when presented with facts, imo he should be banned from the forum for spouting nonsense.


 You don't even need facts mate. Been in every borough in London. I don't need a fact sheet to tell me when I drive into seven sisters that it's a massive shite hole. Harrow and harrow on the hill used to be a posh area when I visited there as a kid. Gone to s**t now. That massive mosque has destroyed the place.

Its not even the crime. It's useless f**ks just dumping crap like broken washing machines on their front lawn, knocking down their front garden wall so they can park their cheap ass cars on the grass. No sense of being house proud. Just living like scumbags


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> You don't even need facts mate. Been in every borough in London. I don't need a fact sheet to tell me when I drive into seven sisters that it's a massive shite hole. Harrow and harrow on the hill used to be a posh area when I visited there as a kid. Gone to s**t now. That massive mosque has destroyed the place.
> 
> Its not even the crime. It's useless f**ks just dumping crap like broken washing machines on their front lawn, knocking down their front garden wall so they can park their cheap ass cars on the grass. No sense of being house proud. Just living like scumbags


 That's not just in London though, just look at Birmingham another massive s**t hole.

When was the last time white British people moved to Spain/France/Holland/Australia/Canada or Portugal and transformed residential areas into ghettos? .....Never happens.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> They're holding up traffic in the middle of the day while they pinch cameras now in London. What a joke of a city.


 Literally they have no fear. Little fu**ing scumbags. Its all the ones who fu**ing steal motorbikes too in broad daylight, using angle grinders to take off chains/disc locks whatever. Broad daylight. Everyone says bystanders should get involved. They'll stab them no worries, or throw acid... Not worth it.

Makes you sick.

I really wanna f**k off out the UK tbh for good in general, it's just as s**t as Saudi (where I am now) f**k the UK.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Them statistics are insane and that's counting all of England and Wales, if you counted London them bars would look even worse.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Toranator said:


> Literally they have no fear. Little fu**ing scumbags. Its all the ones who fu**ing steal motorbikes too in broad daylight, using angle grinders to take off chains/disc locks whatever. Broad daylight. Everyone says bystanders should get involved. They'll stab them no worries, or throw acid... Not worth it.


 i think most would actually but you know anyone who stands up for themselves will be targeted by the cops or at least face months of criminal and court proceedings.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> i think most would actually but you know anyone who stands up for themselves will be targeted by the cops or at least face months of criminal and court proceedings.


 You're wrong. I'm on plenty bike pages and people just stand there filming. What more can the average Joe do. Can't even punch them as they're in helmets, if you dare to get close enough with an angle grinder in their hands or an Hammer whatever.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Toranator said:


> You're wrong. I'm on plenty bike pages and people just stand there filming. What more can the average Joe do. Can't even punch them as they're in helmets, if you dare to get close enough with an angle grinder in their hands or an Hammer whatever.


 maybe problem with modern society. People are weak as piss now. i would jump in and start belting.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

If you're got involved and hurt one of them, you'd probably end up under arrest yourself on some sort of charge, welcome to PC England.

To quote an old song

Criminals know their rights better than their wrongs


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

no-one said:


> *Sigh* There are so many mongs in this thread (unsurprisingly). The majority of these attacks have been carried out by British people - people who were born here regardless of their creed and colour. I'm not saying that we don't have any foreign criminals, but most of these street attacks are carried out by poor British London Dwellers.
> 
> London is not bad at all - I work in the city and it's reletatively safe. I remember that mong clubber lang going on about how much of a s**t hole London is when he's probably never been yet the cheeky cnut resides in Manchester, where I have been to plenty of times and I'd say parts of it are shittier. Moss side? Complete dump.


 I worked in the City for years up until back end of last year, it's a city within a city, a bubble, and most of us City boys got on a train to Surrey, Essex, Herts etc at the end of our day and left the place behind us. Walk a mile or so east and you'll be getting your Church's and your Mulberry overcoat taken off you, lots of parts of London aren't very nice once you get out of central.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I always remember me and and a mate, got a bit too drunk on freebies at a concert in the VIP bit in London, free drinks etc, suddenly we found ourselves walking through some park in the middle of some estate. We pulled over a black cab just to ask directions to nearest station, the bloke just told us to get straight in without us saying a word, took us the station, no charge, he was like what the f**k are you doing walking round here.


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

Toranator said:


> Literally they have no fear. Little fu**ing scumbags. Its all the ones who fu**ing steal motorbikes too in broad daylight, using angle grinders to take off chains/disc locks whatever. Broad daylight. Everyone says bystanders should get involved. They'll stab them no worries, or throw acid... Not worth it.
> 
> Makes you sick.
> 
> I really wanna f**k off out the UK tbh for good in general, it's just as s**t as Saudi (where I am now) f**k the UK.


 Those [email protected] throwing acid well the police should have a shoot to kill policy.no court nowt.he had acid he was gonna throw on someone so he's [email protected] dead now tuff [email protected] what u get if u wanna be a crim


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

Oewn Well here's a true story.my brother in law was traveling from London to Essex where he lived.worked in London as a scaffolder.ooened up his r6 from traffic lights I think it was a5 could be wrong.with other commuters on bikes n a Megan comes straight out in front of him from side road.he hit it in be quarter and died instantly.and what did the eastern euro driver do that had no insurance yes he [email protected] ed off and left him dead in the road.took police 4 weeks to get camera footage from court cuz of invasion of privacy laws and the cameras are traffic cameras apparently.yet u get a letter in post for speeding in a week!!!.tracked owner of car who said the guy had it for mot and told him it was no good so paid him scrap money for it.tracked driver and the said eastern euro had gone home so his wife said! Lies!.they then found car in two Half's in two seperate scrap yards.trying to get rid of evedence.they found him in end and he got sent down.took a year.welcome to London England.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If you think London's bad now, imagine it in 20 years time, just another third world sh1thole city. All it will be good for is showing Eastern Europe what happens when you allow mass immigration so they don't make the same mistake.


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

Ohh and my latest fraud from bank account direct debit card transaction and pay Pal came from.yep u guessed it London web domain company.looked into name of company's all foreign names.gota love london


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> If you think London's bad now, imagine it in 20 years time, just another third world sh1thole city. All it will be good for is showing Eastern Europe what happens when you allow mass immigration so they don't make the same mistake.


 Yep fukd


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Where no-brain? I was enjoying his/her contribution. Was he/she Lilly Allen in disguise?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I've always tried to discuss these racial crime statistics and what can be done to prevent it, but everytime I try I get shutdown, whether it be in real life or on the internet. People are too PC and sensitive to even discuss these things


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm at Twickenham next month for Eminem. Am I likely to get stabbed/shot/robbed?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sen said:


> I'm at Twickenham next month for Eminem. Am I likely to get stabbed/shot/robbed?


 No

One of best areas of London to live

No many blacks there


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sen said:


> I'm at Twickenham next month for Eminem. Am I likely to get stabbed/shot/robbed?


 Twickenham is a nice area mate, on the outskirts of London, go up the road to Hounslow and things will be a little different though.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Smitch said:


> Twickenham is a nice area mate, on the outskirts of London, go up the road to Hounslow and things will be a little different though.


 We're staying in a hotel at Heathrow so not sure if we'll pass through there? Best to get a taxi from hotel to Twickenham and back or train?


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Frandeman said:


> No
> 
> One of best areas of London to live
> 
> No many blacks there


 Haha!! If weather is decent we'll go for a few drinks around there then before if we're not likely to be murdered.


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

lol this forum is full of racists

blame everything on immigrants and immigration.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

shay1490 said:


> lol this forum is full of racists
> 
> blame everything on immigrants and immigration.


 *@no-one *that you?

Yes mate, everyone on UKM is a racist, fascist, bigot, Nazi, homophobic, Islamophobic, knuckle dragging, fear mongering, white supremacist, xenophobic, Brexit voting far right terrorist... except you, you're perfect.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

shay1490 said:


> lol this forum is full of racists
> 
> blame everything on immigrants and immigration.


 There's immigration and then there's immigration though isn't there.

I'm an immigrant, but i have paid a lot of money and had to jump through many hoops to apply for a visa to live in my chosen country and will be paying an awful lot of money in tax in to the economy across my time here. I can understand the frustration of people like me who have also followed this process and then they see others just rock up claiming refugee status or whatever, not having to pay a penny to enter and then get free housing and money thrown at them, while someone like myself who has come via the correct channels has no access or rights to this.

I'm also in a mixed race relationship, my missus is Hindu so it's not like i'm some ****** hating white supremacist but i do see that's there's 2 sides to the coin and a free for all on mass unskilled immigration is never a good thing.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Smitch said:


> There's immigration and then there's immigration though isn't there.
> 
> I'm an immigrant, but i have paid a lot of money and had to jump through many hoops to apply for a visa to live in my chosen country and will be paying an awful lot of money in tax in to the economy across my time here. I can understand the frustration of people like me who have also followed this process and then they see others just rock up claiming refugee status or whatever, not having to pay a penny to enter and then get free housing and money thrown at them, while someone like myself who has come via the correct channels has no access or rights to this.
> 
> I'm also in a mixed race relationship, my missus is Hindu so it's not like i'm some ****** hating white supremacist but i do see that's there's 2 sides to the coin and a free for all on mass unskilled immigration is never a good thing.


 Despite you being an immigrant and being in a mixed race relationship you have something negative to say about mass immigration which makes you all the things mentioned in my post above yours, according to some people.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sjacks said:


> Despite you being an immigrant and being in a mixed race relationship you have something negative to say about mass immigration which makes you all the things mentioned in my post above yours, according to some people.


 Problem is there's always gonna be exceptions to every rule isn't there..

I believe in means based immigration and think multiculturalism is a good thing but a lot of cultures don't want to integrate as they have different beliefs which don't allow it. I also don't believe that everyone in the world should have the right to live in any country they chose and be supported by the state with no intention of ever contributing to it, that's just a recipe for disaster.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

sjacks said:


> racist, fascist, bigot, Nazi, homophobic, Islamophobic, knuckle dragging, fear mongering, white supremacist, xenophobic, Brexit voting far right terrorist...


 You just described me.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Smitch said:


> Problem is there's always gonna be exceptions to every rule isn't there..
> 
> I believe in means based immigration and think multiculturalism is a good thing but a lot of cultures don't want to integrate as they have different beliefs which don't allow it. I also don't believe that everyone in the world should have the right to live in any country they chose and be supported by the state with no intention of ever contributing to it, that's just a recipe for disaster.


 I agree except with your point on multiculturalism: if immigrants are allowed to adhere to their own cultures they will segregate and never integrate. That's why we have all these crime ridden ghettos which are really parallel societies. Multiculturalism could have worked if the immigrants we had taken in were mostly from Western Europe because they are very similar to us but the majority were from much further afield and are culturally very different to us.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

shay1490 said:


> lol this forum is full of racists
> 
> blame everything on immigrants and immigration.


 Please read the definition of racism before farting from your mouth


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sjacks said:


> I agree except with your point on multiculturalism: if immigrants are allowed to adhere to their own cultures they will segregate and never integrate. That's why we have all these crime ridden ghettos which are really parallel societies. Multiculturalism could have worked if the immigrants we had taken in were mostly from Western Europe because they are very similar to us but the majority were from much further afield and are culturally very different to us.


 In an ideal world we'd all just get on, but the world is very far from ideal. :lol:

Personally i think Islam is the main culture that just won't ever integrate in to western society, their beliefs are just too conflicting with most western values.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

shay1490 said:


> lol this forum is full of racists
> 
> blame everything on immigrants and immigration.


 I got one black friend


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> I got one black friend


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

shay1490 said:


> lol this forum is full of racists
> 
> blame everything on immigrants and immigration.


 Please explain


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I got one black friend


 I try to knob black birds and Asian chicks over whites. Did that make me anti racist? :lol:


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

JohhnyC said:


> I try to knob black birds and Asian chicks over whites. Did that make me anti racist? :lol:


 Black women are beautiful. At 50yrs old they look like they're in their 20s. I suspect they use white virgin girls blood as moisturiser


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Black women are beautiful. At 50yrs old they look like they're in their 20s. I suspect they use white virgin girls blood as moisturiser


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SwoleTip said:


> I've always tried to discuss these racial crime statistics and what can be done to prevent it, but everytime I try I get shutdown, whether it be in real life or on the internet. People are too PC and sensitive to even discuss these things


 lol, thats guys brill. Watched a few of his Youtube videos.....very intelligent man


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Armitage Shanks said:


> View attachment 156999


 Several blokes on here would still have a crack


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Armitage Shanks said:


> View attachment 156999


 You fu**ing killed me with that one.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, thats guys brill. Watched a few of his Youtube videos.....very intelligent man


 If you like him or other American Conservatives check Jordan Peterson, Lauren Southern, Milo Yiannopolous and gavin mcinness


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I got one black friend


 Don't we all?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> *That's where I grow up *
> 
> View attachment 156881
> 
> ...


 As I now live in Spain where is that?? I want to catch a train and go there for a few days!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lived in London from 2009 until last year.

When I arrived London was a wonderful place full of nice people from everywhere in the world and yes there was some crimes but none of this nonsense acid attacks, knife stabbing in broad daylight, 10 youths chasing one in daylight with machetes or this scooters crimes with this guys going in oxford street daytime with machetes, iron bats and acid doing what the hell they want and police scared to intervene.

All that s**t was one of the (many) reasons why I left and honestly I loved living in London for many many years, I have some of the best memories of my life in there and it saddens me to see it going down the drain.

But things won't change so was one of the best decisions of my life to leave.

Now after 6 months in Valencia other than the cheap life costs and sun every day, I seen no fight whatsoever and I go out often as I run a company that does bar crawls (hen parties, stag dos, events) so I am out getting Brits drunk every weekend.

Huge clubs only have 2 doormans at the worst here, why? First of all people don't really fight in here, second, police response is extremely efficient, you don't f**k with the police here, they'd beat the crap out alive of you and the government will fully back them up so they are allowed to stop violent crime with severe violence.

(of course of course crime exists everywhere but if you live in the city you more than fine)

UK should give more freedom of actions to their police so that they can actually tackle the crime without fear of being prosecuted themselves and give heavy sentences as it's been already said above.

But unfortunately in my opinion things will only get worse with government worry more about "fat shaming advertisement of a hot chick asking if you ready for summer" lol.

In the meantime here in Spain, no violent crimes (generally for what I seen) nice weather, naked advertisement and no issues.

Yes government here is very corrupt but life is nice and easy so I couldn't care less.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> As I now live in Spain where is that?? I want to catch a train and go there for a few days!


 Lugo coast

Go San Sebastian best city around


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Don't we all?


 I don't

I'm not racist though I haven't got any white friends either


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Lived in London from 2009 until last year.
> 
> When I arrived London was a wonderful place full of nice people from everywhere in the world and yes there was some crimes but none of this nonsense acid attacks, knife stabbing in broad daylight, 10 youths chasing one in daylight with machetes or this scooters crimes with this guys going in oxford street daytime with machetes, iron bats and acid doing what the hell they want and police scared to intervene.
> 
> ...


 Aye, in Italy for instance people are afraid of the Police.

Here I've seen students making fun of the police even when the officer raise his/her voice. Cops are as powerful as an high school teacher here.

Give the cops guns and the free will to beat the s**t out of you if you don't respect them


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Aye, in Italy for instance people are afraid of the Police.
> 
> Here I've seen students making fun of the police even when the officer raise his/her voice. Cops are as powerful as an high school teacher here.
> 
> Give the cops guns and the free will to beat the s**t out of you if you don't respect them


 this. When I was younger I was taught by grandparents to fear Spanish police and not do anything to get myself a beating.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

empzb said:


> this. When I was younger I was taught by grandparents to fear Spanish police and not do anything to get myself a beating.


 That was when Franco was alive mate


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Aye, in Italy for instance people are afraid of the Police.
> 
> Here I've seen students making fun of the police even when the officer raise his/her voice. Cops are as powerful as an high school teacher here.
> 
> Give the cops guns and the free will to beat the s**t out of you if you don't respect them


 I'm Italian and I can confirm that BUT, in Italy it got out of hand, so that would be too much, guns to the police? Yes please!

Seriously, once I asked a London officer, what can you do if there is a crazy maniac on the first floor shooting on the public with an AK-47 you haven't got a gun, in my country even the guy that writes the fine has got a gun.

His answer was, nothing much that we can do mate, we would take cover, call for armed back up and toss the gas cans at him.

Didn't felt very safe with that answer.

In here or in my country the answer would have be, call back up, gun him down with as many bullets you can while back up arrives.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I'm Italian and I can confirm that BUT, in Italy it got out of hand, so that would be too much, guns to the police? Yes please!
> 
> Seriously, once I asked a London officer, what can you do if there is a crazy maniac on the first floor shooting on the public with an AK-47 you haven't got a gun, in my country even the guy that writes the fine has got a gun.
> 
> ...


 No wonder terrorists chose the UK lol

BTW yeah in Italy is getting a bit out of hand especially sicily and sardinia, but hopefully they'll have a right wing government soon.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> I got one black friend


 You starting an argument??


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

EdinDeadlift said:


> No wonder terrorists chose the UK lol
> 
> BTW yeah in Italy is getting a bit out of hand especially sicily and sardinia, but hopefully they'll have a right wing government soon.


 They have thank f**k I don't want my favourite holiday destination f**ked ! 700 sent away today but they got off in Spain... soon be at Calais inside the next free inner tube to England!


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

DaPump said:


> They have thank f**k I don't want my favourite holiday destination f**ked ! 700 sent away today but they got off in Spain... soon be at Calais inside the next free inner tube to England!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Armitage Shanks said:


> View attachment 156999


 f**k I hate that racist c**t Abbot!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

So I drove into battersea this morning, first thing two motorists started on each other then I walk under queenstown road bridge and encounter a behemoth human turd in the middle of the pavement then further up the road a scummy muggy little c**t is screaming down the phone bigging himself up! It's only 6 in the morning ffs! Total fu**ing dump!!


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Please nuke London Russia ????


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

jjtreml said:


> Please nuke London Russia ????


 Actually I saw that on McMafia

the Russians now call it Londongrad

x


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Actually I saw that on McMafia
> 
> the Russians now call it Londongrad
> 
> x


 And the Muslims call it Londonistan


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DaPump said:


> So I drove into battersea this morning, first thing two motorists started on each other then I walk under queenstown road bridge and encounter a behemoth human turd in the middle of the pavement then further up the road a scummy muggy little c**t is screaming down the phone bigging himself up! It's only 6 in the morning ffs! Total fu**ing dump!!


 And that's one of the nicer parts :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Was there last night..... Not for me.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Smitch said:


> And that's one of the nicer parts :lol:


 It stinks!! What a s**t pit I back in England again after visiting the third world London today! Kilburn High Road now resembles Calcutta!!! :lol:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Oioi said:


> Was there last night..... Not for me.


 I hope you was wearing wellies! :lol:


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

DaPump said:


> It stinks!! What a s**t pit I back in England again after visiting the third world London today! Kilburn High Road now resembles Calcutta!!! :lol:


 I imagine the smell of rancid curry and stinky sandals


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DaPump said:


> I hope you was wearing wellies! :lol:


 I left my hotel in search of food, just seemed smelly, dirty and chaotic.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Oioi said:


> I left my hotel in search of food, just seemed smelly, dirty and chaotic.


 Third world pal!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> It stinks!! What a s**t pit I back in England again after visiting the third world London today! Kilburn High Road now resembles Calcutta!!! :lol:


 Tbf Kilburn has been a fu**ing shithole for decades!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Tbf Kilburn has been a fu**ing shithole for decades!


 It's beyond the realms of s**t holes it's become the deepsloot of north London :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> It's beyond the realms of s**t holes it's become the deepsloot of north London :lol:


 True. Surprisingly it's only a stone's throw away from Maida Vale which is very nice. Average price for a 1 bedroom flat around there is 800k!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> True. Surprisingly it's only a stone's throw away from Maida Vale which is very nice. Average price for a 1 bedroom flat around there is 800k!


 Little Venice is a nice place...


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought I best see wagwarn on YouTube locally tho..... Apparently Abra Cadabra is a pussyhole and got cheffed by toyo because man dem was on his highroad for hours. Pure verbalist and wet as fook so I'm told. I'm lead to believe they mash work on opps's block.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Little Venice is a nice place...


 Yeah, it's one of my favourite parts of London. There's some lovely places, it's definitely not all doom and gloom like the papers suggest.

*Edit; but most of it is a shithole now :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Oioi said:


> I thought I best see wagwarn on YouTube locally tho..... Apparently Abra Cadabra is a pussyhole and got cheffed by toyo because man dem was on his highroad for hours. Pure verbalist and wet as fook so I'm told. I'm lead to believe they mash work on opps's block.


 Oi blood... Is dat a legit jafakan accent or u takin mans for pusseyole?!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Yeah, it's one of my favourite parts of London. There's some lovely places, it's definitely not all doom and gloom like the papers suggest.
> 
> *Edit; but most of it is a shithole now :lol:


 And all this bollox about poverty drives people to do violent crime is rubbish ffs it's decades of migrants that don't know how to raise their children properly...

simple truth of the matter is certain nations where immigrants come from are lacking some serious morals, manners, respect and decency period!


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

DaPump said:


> And all this bollox about poverty drives people to do violent crime is rubbish ffs it's decades of migrants that don't know how to raise their children properly...
> 
> simple truth of the matter is certain nations where immigrants come from are lacking some serious morals, manners, respect and decency period!


 Yes I'm tired of this shitty excuses as well. Like the minimum wage working class should be behind bars all the time, and is definitely not the case at all.

Or European immigrants who do the typical shitty jobs for £7.50..

Its the fu**ing leftist mentality, who thinks it is OK for non Europeans to not assimilate, to be rejects, to not succeed etc cause playing the card of institutionalised racism is better than to slap your fu**ing kid in the face and tell him to go to work at subway...

"no job for mi UK iz razist"

No mohammad you have no job cause you have been living in this fu**ing country for 30 years and you still smell of desert and your English fu**ing sucks.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

InAndOut said:


> Oi blood... Is dat a legit jafakan accent or u takin mans for pusseyole?!


 Exactly my point , I'm no English expert but f**k me dem yout don even speak da English bredda!! It's some made up retarded dribble that when spoken gives them a sense of self importance... like look at me, look at me!


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Fake cockneys....Fake Jamaicans....

Feck London


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

jjtreml said:


> Fake cockneys....Fake Jamaicans....
> 
> Feck London


 Jafakan....


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Anyone wonder we are f**ked

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/BlondeBimboette/status/1005786174726606848?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw%26ref_url=http://oatcakefanzine.proboards.com/thread/263317/cultural-enrichment?page=108


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

havering said:


> Anyone wonder we are f**ked
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/BlondeBimboette/status/1005786174726606848?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw%26ref_url=http://oatcakefanzine.proboards.com/thread/263317/cultural-enrichment?page=108


 There's always been 'bent' copper's mate...


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

havering said:


> Anyone wonder we are f**ked
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/BlondeBimboette/status/1005786174726606848?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw%26ref_url=http://oatcakefanzine.proboards.com/thread/263317/cultural-enrichment?page=108


 Oh yes I feel so protected from this assertive strong pussy cop armed with a lipstick and a rainbow flag.. What a fu**ing joke. I hate gay pride. f**k this LGBTXYZ nonsense


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Oh yes I feel so protected from this assertive strong pussy cop armed with a lipstick and a rainbow flag.. What a fu**ing joke. I hate gay pride. f**k this LGBTXYZ nonsense


 These French police are on the ball! Army guys patrolling the train stations in groups of 3 or 4 with machine guns. Armed police very frequently patroling the city with dogs, security guards crazy on top without being n0bs.

Whole different feeling.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

Oioi said:


> These French police are on the ball! Army guys patrolling the train stations in groups of 3 or 4 with machine guns. Armed police very frequently patroling the city with dogs, security guards crazy on top without being n0bs.
> 
> Whole different feeling.


 I honestly didn't even know there was a gay pride today, but I've seen a big group of fat lesbians with rainbow flags and shitty tshirts with slogans. What a waste of money


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Oioi said:


> These French police are on the ball! Army guys patrolling the train stations in groups of 3 or 4 with machine guns. Armed police very frequently patroling the city with dogs, security guards crazy on top without being n0bs.
> 
> Whole different feeling.


 Seems like the French are doing things backwards. Letting in migrants who are the ones committing the terrorism and then giving the police guns to stop them. They shouldn't have let them in in the first place. It's a stupid way to run a country. France used to be nice in the 90's. Now look at it. What a sh1thole.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

havering said:


> Anyone wonder we are f**ked
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/BlondeBimboette/status/1005786174726606848?ref_src=twsrc%255Etfw%26ref_url=http://oatcakefanzine.proboards.com/thread/263317/cultural-enrichment?page=108


 That blond bimbo it's fit as f**k


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Seems like the French are doing things backwards. Letting in migrants who are the ones committing the terrorism and then giving the police guns to stop them. They shouldn't have let them in in the first place. It's a stupid way to run a country. France used to be nice in the 90's. Now look at it. What a sh1thole.


 My experience is very limited but I can say Paris is a dump and quite comparable to London in that sense, Perpingan and the south from what I've seen are pretty nice tbh.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

no-one said:


> Their origins are irrevelant. They were born here you thick fcuks. It's got nothing to do with current immigrants seeking residence here.


 Spoken like a true first/second/third generation immigrant :thumbup1:

Open border policy = shithole.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

England = A third world country with a high cost of living


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

It really boils my piss when people are so scared of being called a racist that they just willfully ignore the facts.

Islam is incompatible with Western culture.

Islam is misogynistic, subjugating and incites violence.

There is a problem in the black community with violence and crime.

Stop and search is not racist, its extremely effective.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Oioi said:


> My experience is very limited but I can say Paris is a dump and quite comparable to London in that sense, Perpingan and the south from what I've seen are pretty nice tbh.


 Used to go to paris a lot with work . It's the perfect example of a place that has been destroyed by immigration.

Same with Brussels. Been going there for near 20 years as family live there. The change has been unbelievable. And it's 100% due to Arab immigration. They f**ked up the place.

Anyone who denys that is a massive idiot!


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

TinTin10 said:


> It really boils my piss when people are so scared of being called a racist that they just willfully ignore the facts.
> 
> Islam is incompatible with Western culture.
> 
> ...


 Police profiling is indeed effective, but retards would rather call the police racist or create movements like BLM than admit there's a fu**ing problem with criminality in their communities.

I hate it when blacks or Arabs complain that the police is more likely to stop them if they see them wandering about at night. If "your people" is involved in drug dealing, gang fights, prostitution etc then it seems fair to be stopped...

" :crying: the police just stopped me at 3am on the street and asked me for ID" poor victim


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

It sums it up when they protest for these scumbags, when they have 100 convictions for god knows what but they are "lovely lads" "budding footballer" but they're 18 and never played above Sunday League.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Police profiling is indeed effective, but retards would rather call the police racist or create movements like BLM than admit there's a fu**ing problem with criminality in their communities.
> 
> I hate it when blacks or Arabs complain that the police is more likely to stop them if they see them wandering about at night. If "your people" is involved in drug dealing, gang fights, prostitution etc then it seems fair to be stopped...
> 
> " :crying: the police just stopped me at 3am on the street and asked me for ID" poor victim


 Agreed.

Its like, if they were committing serious resources to investigating white collar crime in Toxeth, id probably think they were largely wasting their time.

Investigating white collar crime in Canary Wharf? Thats profiling.

BLM - Bankers Lives Matter


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Problem: 74 murders of shootings and stabbings just in London since January 1st 2018

Governments Solution: Ban people from ordering knives off the internet and further restrict pointless Firearms laws for Legal gun owners who didnt kill any of them.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

havering said:


> It sums it up when they protest for these scumbags, when they have 100 convictions for god knows what but they are "lovely lads" "budding footballer" but they're 18 and never played above Sunday League.


 Haha, then they show a pic of a little screw faced sh1tbag!


----------



## raddicc (Nov 7, 2017)

Lived in London (Hounslow Borough) for 10 years now. (*hold me*) Saved enough to buy a house. Where should I go?

Or should I abandon ship and shoot for the stars? (Spain/Italy?)


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

raddicc said:


> Lived in London (Hounslow Borough) for 10 years now. (*hold me*) Saved enough to buy a house. Where should I go?
> 
> Or should I abandon ship and shoot for the stars? (Spain/Italy?)


 Where about in Italy were you thinking?

I come from south sardinia


----------



## raddicc (Nov 7, 2017)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Where about in Italy were you thinking?
> 
> I come from south sardinia


 I have no idea mate. I never thought about leaving the UK, but the more reality around me changes, the more I think about it.

Where would you suggest? I want hot weather and a beach.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

raddicc said:


> I have no idea mate. I never thought about leaving the UK, but the more reality around me changes, the more I think about it.
> 
> Where would you suggest? I want hot weather and a beach.


 Hot weather + beach then go for sardinia. I honestly love that place tbh but I can't deal with 40 degrees in the summer, I just fu**ing faint as soon as I leave the house, which is right in front of the beach..

I already sweat too much in Scotland haha

Its a bit pricey tho cause its very touristic but not as much as London for sure and quality of life is way much better. Us and sicily are having big boats of migrants on a weekly basis, but Italy is leaning towards the right wing party these days so hopefully things will change. I assure you that we don't have the same shite that London has (multiculturalism, crimes, Muslims etc), maybe a few illegal African immigrants begging for coins outside the supermarket or shopping mall.

Also few pics I found of the beach in front of my house in Cagliari..


----------



## raddicc (Nov 7, 2017)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Hot weather + beach then go for sardinia. I honestly love that place tbh but I can't deal with 40 degrees in the summer, I just fu**ing faint as soon as I leave the house, which is right in front of the beach..
> 
> I already sweat too much in Scotland haha
> 
> ...


 Are you kidding me... You are telling me these photos were taken within a walking distance of your house? Now this is the kind of place I want to be wasting my years at.

How's the employment like? Are there opportunities for English-speakers?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

raddicc said:


> Lived in London (Hounslow Borough) for 10 years now. (*hold me*) Saved enough to buy a house. Where should I go?
> 
> Or should I abandon ship and shoot for the stars? (Spain/Italy?)


 I p1ssed off to the South of France! Absolutely banging. Fuuk the UK.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

raddicc said:


> Are you kidding me... You are telling me these photos were taken within a walking distance of your house? Now this is the kind of place I want to be wasting my years at.
> 
> How's the employment like? Are there opportunities for English-speakers?


 Yep man my mom still lives there, seriously 2 minutes walking from that beach. Its an island so most cities are around the coast since its economy is based on fishing, farming and you'll also find lots of shepherds in that area who probably don't even own a computer.

Unemployment is high as in most Italian cities, but I think you'd find jobs in tourism for sure. We have lots of tourists year round, hotels and restaurants make s**t tonnes of money even in winter. Don't know what are your skills or work experiences. But if you know English, Italian and a bit of German you can work in fancy hotels..

Gyms are also another good place to work, if you go there with a pt qualification from the UK people will beg you to work for them as most pt or gym instructors in that island are fu**ing useless lol

I've seen fat bastards opening a gym and making lot of money just by showing their qualifications and pictures of "how fit they were at their first bodybuilding show 20 years ago" haha imagine if you'd actually look like you lift.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Oioi said:


> I p1ssed off to the South of France! Absolutely banging. Fuuk the UK.


 My dads neighbours just sold up and left to live there with her family after 50 years in the UK. Another guy also lives in south of France. He said he thought life and the French were supposed to be total w4nkers until he went there.

Loves everyday of it and would never come back here for anything.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

andysutils said:


> My dads neighbours just sold up and left to live there with her family after 50 years in the UK. Another guy also lives in south of France. He said he thought life and the French were supposed to be total w4nkers until he went there.
> 
> Loves everyday of it and would never come back here for anything.


 Don't get me wrong, they have absolutley zero concept of how to wait in turn like the good old English but all in all my experience is very positive of the french. Every morning EVERY SINLGE person you come across greets you, very friendly, very welcoming. I imagine they do have a good gossip and grumble about the English guy but I've yet to feel any hostility. Everyone just seems happier than in the UK, less hatred all round.


----------

